# Garage door seal



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Has anybody ever replaced the black rubber seal on a Cheyenne 696G garage. 
I've just been onto Autotrail and they tell me that the rear garage door on mine was made by Euromax ( whoever they are ) and the seal is £14.55 per mt which seems ridiculously expensive given that most other type of rubber seal are around the £5 per mt .
Any other seal experts out there that can advise if I could fit another cheaper sort ?
Thanks


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

wp1234 said:


> Has anybody ever replaced the black rubber seal on a Cheyenne 696G garage.
> I've just been onto Autotrail and they tell me that the rear garage door on mine was made by Euromax ( whoever they are ) and the seal is £14.55 per mt which seems ridiculously expensive given that most other type of rubber seal are around the £5 per mt .
> Any other seal experts out there that can advise if I could fit another cheaper sort ?
> Thanks


Google a company called Seals Direct. It might be sealsdirect.co.uk (.com). They sell a large selection of vehicle seals.


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

wp1234 said:


> Has anybody ever replaced the black rubber seal on a Cheyenne 696G garage.
> I've just been onto Autotrail and they tell me that the rear garage door on mine was made by Euromax ( whoever they are ) and the seal is £14.55 per mt which seems ridiculously expensive given that most other type of rubber seal are around the £5 per mt .
> Any other seal experts out there that can advise if I could fit another cheaper sort ?
> Thanks


I have used Seals Direct and found them very helpfull have a look here http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/bbCMS/shopping.asp?intDepartmentId=8#31


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

as per the other posts we use seals direct for all our seals.
kev


----------

